# completely new to pregnancy and kidding .



## mrsz3phil (Nov 26, 2013)

Yesterday my poor little doe was so wide that she waddled and today her sides have dropped and she won't let me touch her . Is she close to kidding now


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No idea. Can you post pictures of her back end with her tail up naturally and include her udder?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if her babies have dropped under her...then she is close...other things to look for are, swollen rear, full tight udder, amber goo from rear..she will become restless, some dont want to be touched while others can be quite needy,... they will go off feed ( most times) ,they can stretch alot, do a twisted yawn of sorts, lay down, get up, dig a little, lay down, get up dig some more...once ready, she lays down and begin pushing...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, if you look at her from behind and all of a sudden her kids dropped off from her sides, they are on their way to the birth canal, it could take a while or be very soon. So keep an eye on her. 

Any discharge? Udder really full?

When she begins to push, kids are on their way.

Happy Kidding.


----------



## mrsz3phil (Nov 26, 2013)

Her back end is very swollen and now she won't hardly let me touch her . I moved her to a pen and she's not liking being by herself . Her utters are not all swollen but I figured that was because of her breed ( Nigerian Dwarf ) and that this is her first pregnancy . She is ten months but petit


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She should show some sign of her udder filling. My nigerians, even the first timers, have always filled some. I did have a nubian who never did fill....even after kidding (no clue how she managed to feed that kid, but she did) I bet she'll fill right before kidding so be watching for it


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is only 10 months old and going to kid? That was way too young to breed her. You will need to keep a close eye on her. She may have problems kidding.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

ksalvagno said:


> She is only 10 months old and going to kid? That was way too young to breed her. You will need to keep a close eye on her. She may have problems kidding.


My Nigerian Dwarfs have always filled before kidding.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

good thought,Carmen,,,, each girl is different so watch her closely,, and happy kidding,, also,, got to see pictures when the babys get here,,


----------



## mrsz3phil (Nov 26, 2013)

I keep my girls separate but one day I came home and my son had put the girls in the field with the boys


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

My girls never want me anywhere near them when they are within a day of kidding, thats how i tell.  Can't wait for the kid pictures! Good luck!


----------



## mrsz3phil (Nov 26, 2013)

Still no baby


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

mrsz3phil said:


> I keep my girls separate but one day I came home and my son had put the girls in the field with the boys


I've had that happen too. If you have a buck on the premises its not IF an accident will happen, its when. Just keep an eye on her. She should be ok. These animals are a lot more resilient than we give credit


----------



## mrsz3phil (Nov 26, 2013)

We finally have our baby I tried to post a pic and it didn't work


----------



## mrsz3phil (Nov 26, 2013)

New baby


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Very cute!! Congrats!! Did you get to watch the birth??


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh How cute!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Adorable baby!


----------



## mrsz3phil (Nov 26, 2013)

No we missed it . I went out there 5-6 times yesterday but she had her while I was in the house but I have one other girl due this week so maybe I will get to be out there


----------



## mrsz3phil (Nov 26, 2013)

Another new baby today


----------



## mrsz3phil (Nov 26, 2013)

I didn't miss this one


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------

